# Seperated but not legally for 6 months



## shelleyhelley (10 mo ago)

After 21 years of being together and 15 years of marriage, we are now living separately. I don't even know how to act. I am not doing well medically, I have scoliosis, degenerative arthritis from my neck to my hips. Basically, I will soon be a hunch back and in the meantime be in tremendous chronic pain. I have applied for permanent disability. I wont get the decision until next month. I have not asked him for alimony because he has always been a excellent provider by giving and signing over all of his checks to me. But now he wants to drop me from his insurance because i am costing him 300 dollars more. should I go after him for alimony? He is a marijuana smoker and I cant, nor can i relate? it has always been an issue. Due to my degenerative arthritis I had to have my hip replaced and quit smoking cigarettes. so the day after my hip replacement I was in excruciating pain. I asked that please not come home stoned or smelling like a cigarette, He told me he had already gotten stoned and smoked so I told him to just stay gone and that was on a Friday evening and I did not hear from him again until sun evening in a text saying all I could think about was us? Let me remind you, He never once even checked on me. When I had cancer years ago he basically wasn't around at all to be there for me.. I made the excuse its because he doesn't do good when I'm not good!!!

I'm really just starting to feel like i have just been a convenience for him? I am the one that kicked him out that Sunday. I never replied to his text saying all he could do was think about us because that couldn't have been farther from the truth, he never once even checked on me after a major major surgery. So when he showed up to pick some clothes up for work I gave him half of our saving and the engagement ring he gave me and a tear came out of his eye. I soon realized he was me life partner for so long that I did not know how to live without him. I begged him to come back but he told me it was to late now and give it at leasr a year to work on ourselves. That was 6 months ago and I have to had an income for 3 months while I wait for a decision. My husband has half of the saving and his income and he is crying about money. He has used up all his income and his saving and I am still making it on what little saving I have..

My husband was in a serious motorcycle accident 10 and a half years ago witch rendered him impotent. In all that time I never even received a French kiss nor did I want to tease him cause him being his funny self he had told me it was like trying to put a marshmallow in a keyhole. Is there men and women who would like to give me some input?:


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

You need to talk to a lawyer about your rights & responsibilities. Especially regarding the health insurance. Do not let him drop you.


----------

